# Went to lynn. pier



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

I went to the pier today to see how it looks. Its finished and its a little longer than before.  I cant wait to wet a line with some of u guys. They have the lights up and working. It looks nice..


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

what all do yall catch out al lynhaven pier never fished there. anything big?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

cobia, bluefish, spanish, drum(both kinds), striper, spot, croaker, roundhead, trout(both kinds), adn somthing else i have a brain fart.........


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

crabs...lots of crabs...and them black critters with the white stripe. yah know, 4 legs, think they might call them SKUNKS. well that's all i caught there this summer anyways


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

never heard of a cobe coming off that pier, when was that last time was ?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i will admit summer sucks but that is wen i go jigging or use live bait.. But winter is 1 of the best striper and drum fishing around... I catch a lot more than most people because i have fished there for years and i have marked spots to catch fish and i now wen and where to catch fish and with wat.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

do alot of people pin rig there


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

cobe dont get caught because people fishing 4 spot hook onto them and they caint get them up. but they are out there u can c them in the mourning no one pin rigs but me.....


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

when they show up there


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i have seen them as early as middle may and as late as early sep. but they are there. No one fishes for them out there on a constant basis. They fish one day no hits and give up. But that happens on every pier. before my grandfather died he caught them out there all the time and kept it a secret and so have i but i want some other cobia fishermen out there with me so i dont kept looking stupid with my boat rods and 9 footers. i hooked onto them last year but i didnt have the right tackle and i really had no clue but then i started reading and found my grandfathers fishing log and i have found a lot out about these fish. this year i am going to catch one. plus last year the pier was broken so i couldnt go out all the way. spot and roundhead are the best bait for pin and between 5:45 and 8:00 am i have seen a couple of them pass threw getting food. I did a lot of sighting last spring for these fish so i am totally prepared for them. its kinda like deer hunting u scout your area and finally in the winter get one.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I can't wait for may 1st. I gots ta wet a line!


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i am with yea


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

OK, ya talked me into it.....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> cobe dont get caught because people fishing 4 spot hook onto them and they caint get them up. but they are out there u can c them in the mourning no one pin rigs but me.....



 not anymore dude

neil


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The problem with fishing for big fish is many bring a couple of extra rods(beyond the 3 required for pin rigging) and their limit is 2.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well that dont work. you can pay an extra 2 dollars or whatever to fish them?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

really guys i take 6 rods out at time and so do other people. they just really enforce the rod rule during the drum and striper run!!!!! spring dosent really matter since there is not that many people.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

I dont want to sound like an a-hole but some people think i am BS and i want some people who think that to come fish with me and i will show that i know just as much maybe more about fishing than some of you. Just because i dont have pics of my fish dosent mean anything. Just ask DIXIE and BADDOG and they can tell you that i know what i am doing when it comes to fishing. Now this dosent apply to any people that have replied to this post. I have relizeed over the years of me being a member and people not believing me because they havent seen me fish. I dont like to think highly of myself. I you are better at fishing than me i will admit to it.....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

"Fishingdude" me be honored and have fun learning something new from a younger buck, and hopefully well, might be able to teach you also. As the young get older, well the older are getting so much closer to at least one foot into the grave, and yes, fishing (though not as many youger ones as when I was growing up, ooops, haven't grown up yet, just growing older), that said, who really cares? Me, give me a day fishing over work, or stress of the everyday life, and if we don't catch a thing, well, again, who really cares. It's called fishing not catching, so fish when you can, and God willing heck, you catch something, reality, fish, freedom or just plain old peace and quiet.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Now why did you have to bring that up?*



shaggy said:


> well the older are getting so much closer to at least one foot into the grave












FD, don't worry about it. You know what you can do and you have a good time doing it. ....Tightlines


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

i mean its just weird because every time i go fishing i catch fish at lynnhaven pier. even during the summer. i mean a bad day for me is about 10 fish. it just gets to me when people say that there is nothing at lynnhaven pier. Maybe they are doing somthing wrong or i am very very lucky. Last year at lynnhaven i didnt go 1 time without catching something. so people caint complain about lynnhaven pier. it is probally one of the best places if u know how 2 fish it. Some one meet me out oneday and i will show how to get nice fighting fish out of lynnhaven pier. i am willing to show people if they want to know.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> mean a bad day for me is about 10 fish. it just gets to me when people say that there is nothing at lynnhaven pier. Maybe they are doing somthing wrong or i am very very lucky.


Damn, a bad day for me is when I AIn't fishing, or my girls are spending the night somewhere. Don't mind lonely on the beach, because it AIn't, just alone, but when I am home and girls are gone, but then I feel lonely and alone, until the Boss gets home, and we FEEL YOUNG again.

Moral, take advantage of the situation, and enjoy!

If the Mrs. gets wind of this I plead the fifth.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

thats good. i like that.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Don't you have*

some water temps to take?  If not, I can make a phone call to Sharon!  LOL  J/K.....Tightlines


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i forgot about how cold it is.  naw wen it gets warmer i will meet some of u guys. i have a fishing log for all last year so i have every fish i caught and where the sand bars were. it looks the same so...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Heck, after 17 years, I am still happy and proud that I can take Her temp  , but she knows, if fish are biting, well, I will owe her and owe her BIG  , but that there is also part of the fun  

Have Jeep will travel  

Anybody want to freez worms?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

next time you go to the pier can you take some pictures so we can see the changes.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

shaggy said:


> or my girls are spending the night somewhere.
> 
> yeah.. i hope i dont have daughters. i know kids like my friends are runnin around after'em and i like guns way too much


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea sure ill get some pics.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*why not lynnhaven ?*

Well I can't really see why you couldn't catch the big brown fishy there at lynn pier. Everyone talks so highly of Harrisons. Are they not in the same body of water? I'll be the first to say that I've had some bad luck there, and I tend to stay away because the crabs are monsters there at lynn but then again I wasn't fishing for cobia or king. WHAT THE HELL! I need some practice with pin riggs and I want a king and cobia this year to add to my list.....So Im Game. I'll give it a shot or two.
Chapa
You know last summer I bowed up with something for 1 1/2 hours at lesner on the bay side and never saw it. Could have been Mr brown but I don't know.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea at lesner cone get in there somtimes. yea i am doing a lot of pin rigging this year there.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

fishendude i talked to you this winter one night... are you the only young guy that worked in the shop at night? must be an awesome job, i'd love to be able to fish on my lunch breaks or when business is slow. i was the younger guy fishing near the cleaning station, i was pluggin with my 10" tica and 525mag, and had my small boat rod over the side... i was fishin' mullet, but before i could even think of catching a striper i had rat blues short striking my bait everytime. i think a few guys at the end were catching trout every now and then in the lights, blues were heavy, and i think there was a striper caught by an asian couple


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea that was me. I caught a bigger striper that night after you left.  Yea i am the youngest person working there. it is way awsome. yea i fish the cleaning station. that is my place where u will find me in striper seasons.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i didn't put in much time there this season... actually spent most of it with high hopes at lesner and out on the headboats. you'll see me out there pulley riggin' when mr. brown comes to town though.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea me to it will be fun!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

oh i wouldn't doubt you hooked into a cobe at lesner. i saw a HUGE cobia head under the bridge at chix this summer. had to have been a 40-50lb fish.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so does lynhaven have a rod limit>?


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yes but it is mostly used for wen its really crowed and wen it drum and striper seasons


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

cobe's should be there. i saw one caught at lesner on the ramp side 2 years ago. it was only like 25", but hey its still a cobe.

nick


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

I seem to be detecting the odor of BS coming from this thread.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Took you a little while Salty. You're getting slow.
Advisor


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I've seen large Jack Crevell jumping right in front of the Lesner. I've also seen a large Wahoo hung in the pound net that used to be right next to Lynnhaven pier. I once foul hooked a small octapus in front of Duck in. I've caught Spanish in Broad Bay. Grouper on the flats in Lynnhaven.
So I don't think that if practically anything is reported, it wouldn't suprise me.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

i dont know if ya'll arnt believing me that i saw a cobe caught at lesner or not, but i saw what i saw, no bs. why is it so hard to believe that when the bay is not even 50 yards from there. there was quite a few people there when i saw someone catch it so im sure a member on this board might have there too.

nick


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Nick said:


> i dont know if ya'll arnt believing me that i saw a cobe caught at lesner or not, but i saw what i saw, no bs. why is it so hard to believe that when the bay is not even 50 yards from there. there was quite a few people there when i saw someone catch it so im sure a member on this board might have there too.
> 
> nick



*Nick, it's not your story that's hard to believe, it's all the fish tales from L-P-F *


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Non-Believers*

To all the Non-Believers here....

LPH (formerlly FishenDude15) is at that pier constantly when school is out. Can't tell you HOW many times I have seen him there.

He is not one to stretch the truth and has always been straight with me about what is and isn't there. 

Frankly he is AS GOOD a fisherman as any here and likely much better than some, so give him a break and quit jerkin his chain.  

Now.. if he tells you a whale is by the pier, then I want to see what is in his soda can, but other than that I'll take his word for just about anything he claims to have seen off the pier.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm*



LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr said:


> i have seen them as early as middle may and as late as early sep. but they are there. No one fishes for them out there on a constant basis. They fish one day no hits and give up. But that happens on every pier. before my grandfather died he caught them out there all the time and kept it a secret and so have i but i want some other cobia fishermen out there with me so i dont kept looking stupid with my boat rods and 9 footers. i hooked onto them last year but i didnt have the right tackle and i really had no clue but then i started reading and found my grandfathers fishing log and i have found a lot out about these fish. this year i am going to catch one. plus last year the pier was broken so i couldnt go out all the way. spot and roundhead are the best bait for pin and between 5:45 and 8:00 am i have seen a couple of them pass threw getting food. I did a lot of sighting last spring for these fish so i am totally prepared for them. its kinda like deer hunting u scout your area and finally in the winter get one.


*One minute he's telling us about all the Cobia he's caught and about all the pin-fishing he's done and the next he's telling us he's never caught one, doesn't have the right gear, but he's going to get one this year. Plus, if folks are hooking cobia while fishing for other species do you really believe some one won't soon be targeting them? You can't keep cobia a secret. Come on now!*

Believe what you want to, but I'm remaining a bit skepical.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Saltydog as far as the dates I find them believable since I gaffed a 45 lber in a Noreast wind on Buckroe May 15 1976. The water was to cold, the pier was rocking, and the Bluefish were slaming yet this fish showed up and ate that piece of frozen bunker. I'm sorry I don't remember the water temp. But in addition the comm's typically take a few in the area early than anywhere else in the bay. So seeing them does not surprise me. Now I understand the mentality of the fishermen that regularly show up there, they want spot. You can tell themthat pups or trout are hitting and they will not come. I spoke to managemnt on this and it puzzles them, but from my point of view a two rod limit kills my fishing there because if I'm driving an 1 hour to 1 and 1 1/2 hours. I don't want to be turned away because I toting a anchor rod a fisghting rod a bait rod and maybe a bottom fishing rod(for after I have plenty of bait). I have not problem with 2 baits of any kind limits. This is way I feel they have nobody targeting Cobia. Even a 3 rod min would help.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

So Digger ...under those conditions,what were you feeshen for at Buckroe...blues?....the R


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

ok salty,,,, my grandfather caught them not me. I have pin riged there but havent caught any. U go there one mourning and see the cobia. I have heard of a cobia caught under the lesner before. Please tell me also if they can catch them at harrison's which is farther up the bay why cant they catch them at lynnhaven? Have you ever gone out there to fish for cobia?? You should also read your quote from me a little closer.... i said i have hooked onto them.. i dont call hooking cathcing .
Salty please come fish w/ me 1 day so u can see for yourself about me. I dont lie wen it comes to fishing.... that pisses me off because if some1 tells me they caught somthin then i will go fish that spot for a couple of days not just one and say hes lying.
just because i am young dosent mean i cant fish just as well as anybody on this site  

Highcap thank u man for sticking up for me cant wait to see you out this year at lynnhaven


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

As far as keeping Cobia a secret at lynn, it should'nt be that hard. There is nothing but Crabbers, Croakers and Spot hunters on that pier. Everyone else is at Sand bridge. The only thing I could see keeping the Cobia away is all the boat traffic.
Chapa


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Cobia run a third of the way up the bay, why the heck wouldn't they be at the mouth of the bay. I don't protest to be a Cobia expert in the least, but if they pass Harrison's/Buckroe and are caught even further North one would think they had to pass one of the two Virginia Capes, and unless every Cobe that entered the Bay went past Cape Charles, I would say they'd have a hard time never seeing Lynnhaven Pier. Just an exercise in logic for those seemingly unable to concieve this "impossibility"


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

P.S. Just a little sidenote to Lynn-Pier-Fisher, I am 21 now not sure how old you are, but some of my more enjoyable moments fishing are looking at the pissed off faces of the older fellas around me I'm outfishing like its my day job. A word of caution though, most of them do know more than guys like you and me and you can become a much better fishermen by listening to these guys instead of telling them things, but like I said you can always take those confused,disgusted, and pissed off faces home on those days when our elders try to "put us in our place."


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

R Yea that was when the 10-15lb blues were regulars to the bay. In other words when there were more menhaden in the bay.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

No one is saying cobia aren't there, just questioning a few of the fish tales being told.

Who do you know that catches ten fish everytime they go out? Come on now! And that's on the bad days.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, u havent fished with me so you wouldnt know. I catch blues and trout all the time in the summer. I think you are ragging on me to hard for not seeing me fish first hand. OK since i got a camera this year dude i will try and post every fishing trip i go on. I catch 10 fish a day atleast. Like I said you have to work spots with different rigs at differet times. If it works remember those spots. And plus every day in the summer around dusk blues run through in big schools.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Okay,

Nobody has ever told the entire truth for every story they've told about fishing. If you happen to catch 10 fish a day at the minimum, good on you. Just throw them back so every one else has something to catch. I've gone 10 days without catching a fish at times so I'm going to be upset if you're keeping all of those fish out of Lynnhaven.

Be humble with your words, mighty with your actions and nobody will ever doubt your word.


----------



## husky hooker (Feb 10, 2005)

*fish*

hope you guys don t think im butting in but im heading your way from ohio just to catch a few fish to take home. like to catch some trout and blues. smaller ones so i can put them in cooler. ill be fishing at nite so ill need some info.how heavy rods and hooks.what for bait or jigs?im handicapped and hope to rent a elec cart to get to end of pier.ill be coming the 8th to 12 th of june.is this a bad time for fishing over there? need a beach close to pier for daughter and grandaughter to play also.thanks for info...husk


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

husky hooker said:


> hope you guys don t think im butting in but im heading your way from ohio just to catch a few fish to take home. like to catch some trout and blues. smaller ones so i can put them in cooler. ill be fishing at nite so ill need some info.how heavy rods and hooks.what for bait or jigs?im handicapped and hope to rent a elec cart to get to end of pier.ill be coming the 8th to 12 th of june.is this a bad time for fishing over there? need a beach close to pier for daughter and grandaughter to play also.thanks for info...husk



It's a great time to fish and you will do ok on Lynnhaven Pier (the one we discuss).. for fun and some spot or croaker (or a dozen other type of fish you likely dont want to keep) you will only need light to medium weight equipment. Likely your freshwater stuff is ok if it can toss a two ounce weight and bait.

I regret that the pier offers no electric cart rentals, so perhaps that is the only area you will have to deal with. The rest is easy and you will catch something. I almost always get something when I go there, but not always what I want.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

johnny i keep a couple but if they are all big(over15 in or over size limit) i keep it but small stuff i dont keep unless i need bait.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

When Or If U Catch A Cobe This Year Post It And A Pic


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

NO!....keep feeshen...call me first and I'll post it for all to see!!....the R


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

no prob i might have to call yea highcap if i dont get my camera


----------

